# ffmpeg-php installationsproblem



## smart001 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

ich komme nicht mehr weiter, und vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen.
Sitze schon seit Tagen dran, ffmpeg-php zu laufen zu bringen.

flvtool, lame, libogg, libvorbis, essential, ffmpeg
liess sich alles soweit problemlos installieren, nur beim ffmpeg-php bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung beim befehl ./configure

checking for ffmpeg support... yes, shared
checking whether to force gd support in ffmpeg-php... no
checking for ffmpeg headers... configure: error: ffmpeg headers not found. Make sure you've built ffmpeg as shared libs using the --enable-shared option

Mein Server: Suse 9.3 Rootserver bei 1und1


----------



## deepthroat (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Wie hast du ffmpeg installiert? Welche Optionen hast du bei ffmpeg configure angegeben? Wo sind die ffmpeg Header?

Schau dir die config.log Datei an.

Gruß


----------

